# ECF Game 2: Heat @ Pacers (5/20 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D has to start this game much, much better. Hopefully the Pacers come down to their normal offensive level as well. 

Keeping UD in the starting lineup because I just cant see how Spo doesnt start him in this one. 

Need way more from Bosh.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The first time we get to say this in the post-season: this is a must win.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Just as I thought, we lose first game. But I think we win the next four like how we beat the Bulls in 2011


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Pyrex said:


> Just as I thought, we lose first game. But I think we win the next four like how we beat the Bulls in 2011


You're dreaming


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll be in the building tonight in my Ray Allen jersey -- we can't lose!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

UD40 said:


> The first time we get to say this in the post-season: this is a must win.


I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking this.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Since the big three formed we have never lost a series when we lose the first game, we are 4-0.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Losing tonight, and having to wait until Saturday for game 3, would suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big game...don't like our chances if we go down 0-2. Need Bosh to step up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo wised up. UD in the starting lineup tonight. Battier back to the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wish I was as optimistic as you guys. I think UD is awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wish I was as optimistic as you guys. I think UD is awful.


No other option. Just gotta hope that his D on Hibbert this regular season was not a fluke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't even see Bosh anymore. I just see Eddie Griffin with a Bosh jersey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed with Marc Jackson. Lebron needs to attack hibbert


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad start for Lebron on both ends. Very passive.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

After the fiasco of the lottery...we BETTER win tonight or the birds will start chirping about LBJ and this summer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh + Haslem duo not rebounding. Saw this coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now rebounding is an issue again.

Bosh and Lebron have to show up at some point.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> Bosh + Haslem duo not rebounding. Saw this coming.





Wade2Bosh said:


> And now rebounding is an issue again.
> 
> Bosh and Lebron have to show up at some point.


LeBron got three of our four rebounds. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He takes out Wade, the only player doing anything.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

TO after TO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never seen Lebron this bad on D. Literally the worst 5 quarters of D i've seen him play in a Heat uni.

Saying that, Ray on Paul George is dumb and rivals the starting defensive matchups Spo had in game 1.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Just tuning in. Was hoping for a much better start obviously.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Battier! 1 point game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 fouls on West.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn, airball by Ray.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Mahinmi comes away with a travel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough time for a buzzer beater..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Buzzer beater tracker: 0-1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-20 after 1

Awful start, but the Heat bench came in and righted the ship.

Bosh and Lebron have to get it going offensively. Hopefully Wade can keep his nice start going as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Any theories on why a gimp-knee'd Ray is guarding George with LeBron on Lance? Hasn't hurt us yet, but strange.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was literally just thinking the same thing on LeBron's D, W2. Worst I've seen these last two games. My mind is blown. More understandable in game 1, since he's not used to covering a big with Shane on a wing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Any theories on why a gimp-knee'd Ray is guarding George with LeBron on Lance? Hasn't hurt us yet, but strange.


The only thing I can think of is the same reason why Spo took Lebron out for those last 17 seconds. He has 1 foul and didnt want him picking up a 2nd guarding George.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I dunno what the idea is but I just hope Ray can hit some damn shots. Break the @Marcus13 Indy curse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Cole to Bird

Definitely need playoff Cole tonight


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

A dumb shot by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Lebron is watching Wade. He needs to be this aggressive as well. He, way moreso than Wade, can also get others going by being that aggressive.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Vogel is giving minutes to Butler, Scola etc. Spoelstra won't even look at Beasley.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You can really see what a weak link LeBron and especially Chalmers have been on defense. I think LeBron can play better there but not Rio. Might be a Norris series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know why when Bosh gets his defender in the air he goes around them. Try to draw the contact.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> I don't know why when Bosh gets his defender in the air he goes around them. Try to draw the contact.


Because he's soft as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron.

Great hustle by Cole


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the Norris Cole who shuts down guys like Ty Lawson. If the refs are going to let contact go then this is definitely a Cole series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That LeBron turnover is on Haslem. He doesn't want to go to the right spot cuz he doesn't want to shoot the jumper and it results in a turnover.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem can't play in this lineup. He isn't rebounding.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was the one time out of 100 that Bosh tapping the ball instead of grabbing it worked out for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight missed free throws smh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is epically bad right now. Transition pullup with both feet on the 3pt line? Bosh also. Thank god for Wade and Cole. Really need those guys to wake up at halftime.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

nice, quick 8-0 run by the Heat


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Really?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just the dumbest shit humanly possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Silly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not even getting a shot on one end and then giving up that on the other. What a joke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks off Rio wide open in the corner to drive into 3 defenders and turn it over. Can't hate on him too much, though.

More awful D by LeBron allowing an almost impossible bucket. He and Bosh seem aloof right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

41-37 at the half

And I thought we'd seen every kind of buzzer beater...

Heat wasted a HUGE opportunity ending this half. They had a fastbreak chance that could have extended the lead to 10 and couldnt convert it. Instead the Pacers end the half on a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

J.A just tweeted what I wrote. Wasted opportunity...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468930493933977600


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Really unacceptable end to the quarter.

Start attacking Hibbert.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron woke up in the end but it's still not enough. Bosh needs too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging Lebron and bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing great opportunities here.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What is Haslem doing?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

How many dumb shots will Wade take today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful. Pacers couldnt hit shit and the Heat cant take advantage to build the lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just shit effort in that stretch. Bad transition D. Bosh sagging way too far off West in a half court possession. No one going for rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> How many dumb shots will Wade take today?


Many more if Lebron doesnt get his head into this game. 3-8 wont cut it. He is way too passive right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron playing like shit. Our offense and rebounding are awful. 

Quick get Battier in!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is -18.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> Haslem is -18.


Both Andersen and Battier are better options.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think I've seen about 8 turnovers from trying to pass the ball to Haslem.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Three point play courtesy of Udonis Haslem. I'll just keep beating this horse.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

:sigh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We suck, guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting beat by Lance Stephenson. Should fire up the Heat players. Instead they look shook.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole didn't bother to put a hand up on Lance there.

Wade gave up on that Lance and-1 play after the screen when he could've chased him backdoor.

A lot of stupid stuff going on on D.

O as well, for that matter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has 1 defensive rebound. Why is he ahead of Beasley?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Same shit, different day.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> Haslem has 1 defensive rebound. Why is he ahead of Beasley?


Only Spoelstra knows.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's the patented turnover into opponent buzzer beater. Unreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-62 after 3

Awful quarter. Lucky to only be down 1 right now. 

Lebron is finally being aggressive. Good to see. 

Need to keep Cole in there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam prediction: If Haslem touches the court in the 4th the Heat lose.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron made some nice plays for back to back corner 3s, but he clearly should've gone up with that last one that wound up in one of his signature mindless turnovers this season. Couple of bad habits he developed this season while somewhat coasting (poor D, dumb TOs) are biting us in the ass this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, almost a disaster by Battier found Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a big MBP quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, that was NOT vertical. Are you kidding me?! Jump ball now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

George Hill's been on fire this series from 3. Then Ray of course misses his wide open look.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's just such a shame that we didn't capitalize when Indy was struggling.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Again a lucky shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ball in Wade's hands with the shot clock winding down has not been a good thing for about 2 years now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Welp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. Not our night tonight.

0-2 looking very likely. Trouble


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron heating up this quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron woke up! nice follow up by Wade.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

MBP!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible 4th quarter by LeBron. Greatness overcoming adversity.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised LeBron missed that. His steps were funky, though. Thank God Wade was there.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Our offence has been just as bad if not worse. D has stepped up..and needs to carry us here....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing worse than those damn tip ins by Hibbert. Very hard for the Heat to do anything on those.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No turnovers. Please no turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Close this out!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Bosh..


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Time for a four-point play in the spirit of the 2014 Playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2WADE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Do not know what Frank Vogel was thinking there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible win.

I have no idea how they pulled this out of the hole Haslem dug. He simply can't play in this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Would love to know what Lance has shot from 15-19ft out. He's been on fire from outside. Cant keep that up.

Hey Pacers Radio guy, hope you're calling the Pacers fans out like you did Heat fans last season.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468950982656024576


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Adam said:


> Incredible win.
> 
> I have no idea how they pulled this out of the hole Haslem dug. He simply can't play in this series.


"Hibbert stopper" because it worked in like one game. Beasley would no doubt do much better.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Absolutely ecstatic they won this game. Just hope they don't get complacent because fact remains that we played absolutely terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1-1. That's what we wanted, ill take it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Great win. Lebron and Wade were HUGE in the 4th. Cole and Bird gave us the energy needed when the starters sucked. 

Now its back home to try to do something that hasnt been done in the last 9 Heat/Pacers playoff games, a team win 2 games in a row.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468952418169126914


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade County said:


> 1-1. That's what we wanted, ill take it


Yes, but obviously we need to play much better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a finish. Still not perfect, but great to see us turn it around when it mattered.

Of course, none of this matters if we don't hold serve at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468952456555421696
Numbers like game 6 in 2012.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win
> 
> Great win. Lebron and Wade were HUGE in the 4th. Cole and Bird gave us the energy needed when the starters sucked.
> 
> ...


In the last playoffs series against Pacers, we won one game each. But we started winning the first game and had HCA...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> In the last playoffs series against Pacers, we won one game each. But we started winning the first game and had HCA...


Yup, cant do that this year.

David West was 5-16. Foul trouble and the eye poke helped, but cant remember the last time he was that bad against us.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We hade six OR, split even between Haslem, Wade and Andersen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gonna keep beating the horse.

I don't think Cole and Andersen can play THAT good again. Maybe not even individually, let alone both in the same game. But I do think Haslem can play that bad and even worse. Continue to play him and we won't dig out of holes like the one he put the team in tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468956979931930625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468957119178608641


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, Stephenson has a really exaggerated first step, very explosive, and he dribbles the ball high on it. If Cole can take that away from him and stop his dribble penetration that is going to change this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468961654999621632
ah, so it was game 4 where they both went off in 2012.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers managed just 83 points even with 16 offensive rebounds. Heat got away with that tonight. Need to rebound better going forward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Simmons' Lebron/Wade comments during and after the game interspersed with Mike Inglis' calls on Wade and Lebron's big 4th quarter baskets


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469110795255558144

Paul George diagnosed with concussion. Will now have to pass the NBA regulated tests to be able to play in game 3. Shouldnt be an issue with the long layoff between game 2 and 3.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469184400706375680


----------

